# Is this kit any good?



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

I wanna make my own darkroom...is this kit any good?
 Click here  what do you think?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2004)

While I guess it is easier to buy a store bought kit, for this kind of money you could get ten times the darkroom used.


----------



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

Hmm....do you know a website where I can get used equipment? I found one for a Colour enlarger for £50


----------



## Big Mike (Sep 10, 2004)

E-BAY.com


----------



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

thanks...whats the sort of things Ill need and need to look for? could I have a list?


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2004)

Here's the basics, I probably forgot something...

enlarger
enlarger lens (50mm for 35mm film)
film holder
print easel
enlarger timer
timer
safelight
thermometer
4 or 5 trays (big enough for your biggest print)
measuring cups
3 print tongs
4 or 5 one gallon jugs
paper developer
stop bath
fixer
hypo-clear (for FB paper and film)
RC or FB paper
film dev tank
film dev reels
sissors
bottle opener
a dark room


----------



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

I went to ebay...nothing really on there for the uk, even on ebay.co.uk...you guys know any other sites?


----------



## ferny (Sep 10, 2004)

There are *tons* of enlargers and other stuff on eBay. I went through the "I want to do my own printing!!!" faze a few months ago and browsed around eBay. Then I decided I couldn't find any info (or rather enough) on enlargers and gave up.

http://photography.listings.ebay.co...mZR4QQsacategoryZ15224QQsocmdZListingItemList


----------



## ksmattfish (Sep 10, 2004)

Some good enlarger brands are:

Omega
Durst
Beseler
Saunders

There are several more, but these are brands that I have used and found to be very well built.

For enlarging lenses I prefer:

Schneider
Nikkor
Wollensak


----------



## Artemis (Sep 10, 2004)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=15225&item=3838030865&rd=1&tc=photo


Is that any good? Quick I need answer to know If I need to bid or not


----------

